# Windows games natively on Steam Linux through  Proton (Wine)



## m0nt3 (Aug 22, 2018)

https://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1696055855739350561


----------



## Kursah (Aug 22, 2018)

m0nt3 said:


> https://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1696055855739350561



Please include your thoughts and maybe even some content on the matter next time you create a thread like this to prevent this as being viewed as potential malicious intent or spam. Otherwise we may close threads that otherwise had potential for usefulness. Thanks!

On the topic of the link you posted, I think it's great that Valve is pushing Steam ahead in the Linux world, and I hope between their support and at some point Vulkan gaining more traction, we'll see more and more and more that is multiplaftorm including Linux distros without as much effort from devs. I may have to fire up Ubuntu on my gaming laptop and give this new Steam beta a run and see how it fares at some point in the next few months. I'm sure there's plenty of folks that'll dive in now though. It'll be interesting to see how the list they have grows and how the relationship between Steam and Proton develops from here.

One part I found interesting before the Q&A section I've quoted below for folks to read:



> _As a result of this work, today we are releasing the Beta of a new and improved version of Steam Play to all Linux users! It includes a modified distribution of Wine, called Proton, to provide compatibility with Windows game titles. Here are some of the improvements it brings to the table:_
> 
> _Windows games with no Linux version currently available can now be installed and run directly from the Linux Steam client, complete with native Steamworks and OpenVR support._
> _DirectX 11 and 12 implementations are now based on Vulkan, resulting in improved game compatibility and reduced performance impact._
> ...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 22, 2018)

It's a nice start, but I've got way more games than that list they showed. It doesn't even scratch the surface.


----------



## m0nt3 (Aug 22, 2018)

You can install any game, only the whitelisted games have been tested by valve. There is an option in the steam play settings to enable for all games. DX10 games my still not be ready at this point. I am currently downloading Skyrim Special Edition.

Also of note, the games I have tried have worked out of the box with my PS4 controller.


----------



## Totally (Aug 22, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> It's a nice start, but I've got way more games than that list they showed. It doesn't even scratch the surface.



Ditto I have over 80%  of that list in my library, and mostly because those aren't google vr, maps, literature club aren't games


----------



## m0nt3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Totally said:


> Ditto I have over 80%  of that list in my library, and mostly because those aren't google vr, maps, literature club aren't games


Did you read the part where you can enable it to install anygame in your library? compatibility just is not tested by valve. There will be games that do not work or have small issues.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a strong feeling gpu-compute shaders will still be buggy, hence not exactly going to run out to install this (I play a lot of Elite Dangerous which relies on them).


----------



## Totally (Aug 22, 2018)

m0nt3 said:


> Did you read the part where you can enable it to install anygame in your library? compatibility just is not tested by valve. There will be games that do not work or have small issues.


 I assumed that much when I read that it is just their implementation of wine with vulkan support.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 22, 2018)

I broke down...  trying it now with my extensive steam library and gentoo rig.  Will report back.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 22, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> It's a nice start, but I've got way more games than that list they showed. It doesn't even scratch the surface.



Not to mention the mods probably don't work on any of those games, and you also can't overclock your graphics card as easily on Linux either, not that that is a big deal or anything, also GSYNC and freesync owners still don't get that full benefit on linux yet. so eh.  im rocking win 8.1 100hz 100 fps gsync on all my laptop games with a gtx 1070 and i have a blast every time, i couldnt live without gsync or freesync.  but more power to linux users i guess, we need to keep some hope alive as Windows 10 is a terrible mess of telemetry


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 23, 2018)

Meh, I know how to OC Pascal under linux just fine.  Don't care about gsync/freesync so we shall see...  I imagine if the games work, mods should too.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 23, 2018)

Took just a few hours , I'm tempted.


R-T-B said:


> I broke down...  trying it now with my extensive steam library and gentoo rig.  Will report back.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 23, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Took just a few hours , I'm tempted.



It'll take more than a few hours to do a proper test, expect me to vanish briefly.

Unless of course you meant I broke down fast...  yeah, I kinda do that.


----------



## enxo218 (Aug 23, 2018)

I am genuinely excited Linux is getting dedicated gaming support...however (an objective argument I will try to keep short) steam is attempting to monopolise the linux gaming space through its client. 

reading through the announcement it is clear that steam compatible only (devices, games and software) is the narrative being pushed towards gamers and developers. that in of itself is not an issue however open source tools and in some instances the devs who support them have been enveloped into proton . but proton is also open sourced...yes but the crux of the matter is support (like all things in open source) , how much traction development and popularity wise will other proton versions gain considering the steam trademark image? also other complex drm solutions may or will be non functional seems a pre statement to steam client lock-in .in effect leveraging the "if it's not on steam..."philosophical statement.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 23, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Not to mention the mods probably don't work on any of those games, and you also can't overclock your graphics card as easily on Linux either, not that that is a big deal or anything, also GSYNC and freesync owners still don't get that full benefit on linux yet. so eh.  im rocking win 8.1 100hz 100 fps gsync on all my laptop games with a gtx 1070 and i have a blast every time, i couldnt live without gsync or freesync.  but more power to linux users i guess, we need to keep some hope alive as Windows 10 is a terrible mess of telemetry



Definitely.. gsync/freesync is great for cards in our range. Although just bear with Win 10. I still like it's interface more than 8.1, but I know it has issues.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 23, 2018)

Its to bad this could have an negative influence on native made Linux games irregardless of Valve's self interest.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 23, 2018)

enxo218 said:


> I am genuinely excited Linux is getting dedicated gaming support...however (an objective argument I will try to keep short) steam is attempting to monopolise the linux gaming space through its client.



The project is in GitHub, that means you can use it on your own games outside of stream, and all individual projects are open, there is no black box Valve can capitalize on, they are not Microsoft.
Man, I LOVE this.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 23, 2018)

Here is a Google doc(Steam Play Compatibility Report) of games that are being tested by various users...quite extensive for the short amount of time since Valve's announcement.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SMVQ-5BA2WoHBGAScw96MgLj1ONA7Cx0tyGa/pubhtml#

I'd expect the "Whitelist" to grow at an exponential rate over the next few months.  I'm personally having success with most of the Windows only titles I would normally be attempting to play with adamhm's wine wrappers(from GOG), or just not playing at all since I refuse to dual boot.  The list I've tested for myself includes...Witcher III, Fallout 3, Fallout:NV, Skyrim(non SE), Oblivion, Morrowind, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, Wolfenstein(all titles), Dishonored etc.  All play just fine.

I've mentioned Liam Dawe's site before, but it probably should be repeated.  If you're looking to keep up with gaming news in the world of Linux.   Gaming on Linux is a one-stop shop and constantly updated.  Not much else out there that even comes close...highly recommended.

https://www.gamingonlinux.com/



GoldenX said:


> Man, I LOVE this.



You and me both.....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 24, 2018)

Crap, it only works with only your library for now (so no arrrr for now).
Tried it with something free like doki doki literature club, works flawlessly.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Its to bad this could have an negative influence on native made Linux games irregardless of Valve's self interest.



I didn't think about that, but you're right.

That said, I've always thought it didn't have much chance anyhow. A solid game platform is not all that conducive to the open source model. It needs stability and predictability.. and a lot of singular minded vision and management coming from the top. All anathema to Linux. There are a lot of great foundations and tools for Linux, but no vision.. and everyone keeps sort of reinventing the wheel there. It's a blessing and a curse.

And even when Open Source does offer games, it absolutely follows that model (PS4 runs a version of BSD, for example.. but this all Sony directing things from the top.. and they were also smart enough to stay away from GNU. Same goes for Apple).


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 24, 2018)

I mean, proton is open source.  Someone could make a package just like wine and use it for non-steam games.  I'm doing that right now for my gentoo install.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 25, 2018)

https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/issues

I've been monitoring the "whitelist" requests(and install issues) on Valve's github page.  Thought I'd post it if others we're interested in a look-see.

,

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  I'm also going to add a link here to adamhm's(from GOG) wine wrappers that I mentioned earlier in the thread.  They work really well.  The list is full of older titles, but it also has a ton of games that I play regularly.   The install is VERY easy...and for me...has worked about everytime(had a few problems using Intel HD graphics).  Anyone that knows me can look at that list and know I was ecstatic when I found them.  I never thought that my first play through of Oblivion would be on linux!  It's now...well...probably my favorite game of all time and yes, I did shed a tear when Martin...well, you know.  Currently taking a stab at Morrowind!

https://www.gog.com/mix/adamhms_linux_wine_wrappers


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 25, 2018)

I've been trying to get Elite: Dangerous to run.  Ironically, the game appears to run fine when directly launched with the latest git code (Compute Shaders even appear to compile!)...  but you can only play for a few seconds (and only in a tutorial) without the .net based launcher.

I know ford loves .net, but it's times like this it's a pain in everyones side.  Mono does not seem to work here.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 26, 2018)

dotnet now has an official Linux compiler, problem is old code like that one.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> dotnet now has an official Linux compiler, problem is old code like that one.



I know...  it's called mono and I said it does not work here. 

The problem isn't the codes age (It's .net 3.0 base), the problem is it's a mixed .net / not-.net library which makes running it using mono impossible.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

Isn't Unity dot net based (or partly)?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I know...  it's called mono and I said it does not work here.
> 
> The problem isn't the codes age (It's .net 3.0 base), the problem is it's a mixed .net / not-.net library which makes running it using mono impossible.



No, no, native Microsoft's own dotnet is on Linux now.
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/.NET_Core


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> No, no, native Microsoft's own dotnet is on Linux now.
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/.NET_Core



Huh.. never thought that'd happen. I've screwed around with Linux long enough to remember when mono was first created and everyone laughed about it.. but I don't think anyone expected Microsoft themselves to port the official version.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 26, 2018)

And it works the same.
Testing DXVK (the Vulkan-DX10/11 wrapper that photon uses) on the notebook with wine-staging. It freaking works even on Intel drivers. When someone gets a working fork of wine with photon changes built in, it's party time.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> And it works the same.
> Testing DXVK (the Vulkan-DX10/11 wrapper that photon uses) on the notebook with wine-staging. It freaking works even on Intel drivers. When someone gets a working fork of wine with photon changes built in, it's party time.



Well, I'm all for options. If this is what people want to do, I hope it becomes easier. For me, I'm already "partying" as it is. Windows has what I need. My main gripe is telemetry, but that can be controlled a bit.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 26, 2018)

AMD and Intel OpenGL/Vulkan drivers are way better in Linux, and the kernel seems to understand Ryzen's CCX a tad better than Windows.
In a Vulkan only era (DX12 can be translated to Vulkan), Windows doesn't offer any benefit, only the same BS as always.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> AMD and Intel OpenGL/Vulkan drivers are way better in Linux, and the kernel seems to understand Ryzen's CCX a tad better than Windows.
> In a Vulkan only era (DX12 can be translated to Vulkan), Windows doesn't offer any benefit, only the same BS as always.



It's not a Vulkan only era yet...or DX12. We're still stuck with a lot of DX11 (or earlier). Unfortunately I can count on one hand my DX12 and Vulkan games.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 26, 2018)

The keyword is yet, it's going to happen the same way DX9 is mostly dead right now.
What made Windows the standard was the original Doom port, Valve can do something similar with Steam.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> The keyword is yet, it's going to happen the same way DX9 is mostly dead right now.
> What made Windows the standard was the original Doom port, Valve can do something similar with Steam.



DirectX got where it was because Windows (post Win 95) is so ubiquitous. Things have taken a slump simply because Windows hit a hump in the road around Win 8 and PS4. Still recovering from it, I think. Maybe raw numbers don't say it as much (I mean, tons of people have Win 10 now), but it was the first chink in it's armor.. where people started challenging and questioning Microsoft on multiple fronts. 

But while I'm all for options, I hope Microsoft gets smart and starts becoming hyper-focused on Windows as a gaming platform (and maybe even giving up on the Xbox). Because they're the only ones with a reliable computing platform for games. Linux has a bunch of pieces to make it all work - but no vision (having any singular vision is anathema to Linux really). And certainly won't come from Gabe... who can't even complete his own damn games. He's become a glorified Wal-Mart clerk. Nothing more.


----------



## Manoa (Aug 26, 2018)

it's nice to see that these days there are several ways to run windows games in linux, with proton/POL/wine they even have various wrapping methods vulkan, nine, openGL. but the real problem of all is they are all based on the same base system: wine. this means many bugs and problems that are not necessarily graphical, for example wine is very wasteful on virtual address space, even stock games without any mods crash for "out of memory" (a misleading statement by wine - it is not out of memory, it is out of virtual address space).

I am +1 with the guy who said the best way to run windows games is windows but I am all in favor for someone to add virtual address space unmapping/remapping into wine or to make a new way that is not based on wine to run windows games.

some might say virtualization like Xen and KVM, but you have to understand what it actually means: you just split your system in 2 - why bother with that and waste system resources on 2 operating systems when can just have 2 separate computers


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> No, no, native Microsoft's own dotnet is on Linux now.
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/.NET_Core



Interesting.  Also not helpful with mixed none .net binaries, but very cool.  Have a thanks.



GoldenX said:


> DX12 can be translated to Vulkan



So can DX11/10 actually.  There have been a lot of advancements.

The only issue is translation incurs a performance penalty.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

I've seen even less DX10 games than DX12. Wonder what happened there...


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 26, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I've seen even less DX10 games than DX12. Wonder what happened there...


Poor Windows Vista...
How many DX11.1 or 1.2 are out there? Windows 8/8.1.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Poor Windows Vista...
> How many DX11.1 or 1.2 are out there? Windows 8/8.1.



Is that what it was? I wasn't using PCs at the time.

MS has this weird "every other version of Windows" sucks sort of thing.

Kind of like Mark Wahlberg movies.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 26, 2018)

Win 95 was unstable, so was 98, 98se was a god send, Millenium was the first Über trash. NT4, 2000 and XP were very rock solid, if used offline. Vista was too advanced when it came out, imagine Windows 10 running on 512MB of RAM. 7 was perfect, 8 was more of the same but with one fugly UI, same with 8.1. 10 has the good parts of 7 and 8, but with the extra bonus track of telemetry and bloatware.
So the good ones were 98se, XP and 7.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> No, no, native Microsoft's own dotnet is on Linux now.
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/.NET_Core



Follow up to this...  It seems conventional .net and ".net core" are entirely different frameworks, hence mono still existing.

Weird I know.  But true.

I compiled the latest wine staging from git.  We'll see how it does by comparison.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Follow up to this...  It seems conventional .net and ".net core" are entirely different frameworks, henfe mono still existing.
> 
> Weird I know.  But true.
> 
> I compiled the latest wine staging from git.  We'll see how it does by comparison.



If it's enough to keep Unity running on non-Windows, that's a win as far as games go. edit: Not that I keep up with what Unity games are ported or not.. but at least it's possible.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Win 95 was unstable, so was 98, 98se was a god send, Millenium was the first Über trash. NT4, 2000 and XP were very rock solid, if used offline. Vista was too advanced when it came out, imagine Windows 10 running on 512MB of RAM. 7 was perfect, 8 was more of the same but with one fugly UI, same with 8.1. 10 has the good parts of 7 and 8, but with the extra bonus track of telemetry and bloatware.
> So the good ones were 98se, XP and 7.



Strangely, two of the the most solid computers I've ever seen ran Windows ME. Vista was fine, but manufacturers (as you say) shipped it with systems not designed for it. Does Win10 have bloatware? I've always seen that as something that bogs down the system, and Win10 doesn't have a lot of that, even if it's annoying with some of the App store promotions. If anything modern computers, even HP, has way less bloatware now than they used to.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 27, 2018)

Me too, preinstalled Millenium was rock solid, but for some reason, in a DIY build, it was trash. It could lose installed printers at random, and find them at the next boot.
It's not that preinstalled systems have less bloat, it's just that we now have more RAM. I don't need or want candy crush on my PC, no mater if I have 64GB. Also, I should have the right to send nothing to Microsoft if I wished to, and on normal Windows 10, that's impossible.

Poor Vista, it was a little glitchy, but good, it just had the luck to came out when companies didn't want to spend on RAM, and at the same time, we had those horrible Atoms, 512MB DDR2, with an useless IGP (no video acceleration), and a Pentium 3 equivalent.

Back on topic, Arch Linux has an aur of Proton, they seem to have the idea of doing it an standalone.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah, Windows is a lot cleaner and stripped than what it used to be. Like I said, the telemetry is the worst thing about it.. but even that is optional. Mostly. For some reason, I can't figure out how to turn off the "Movie" app's history showing up online (if you have an MS Account like I do). I can turn off anything else it seems.

Anyways, open source wise, I'd prefer someone (a corporation.. with all of the management and support that entails) backing a gaming centric version of BSD over Linux. Most of the pool of people who can do all of this also want to get paid.. and the companies they work for want to commercialize without any headaches. Look at what two companies (Sony and Apple) can do with an open source OS when given actual freedom (and not Stallman's neckbeard version of freedom). Both of them got involved in OSS late in the game, and conquered the world in a small matter of time with their products.. while the Linux world has twiddled it's thumbs both in desktops and gaming (Google and Android being one exception).

edit: OK, that was a bit harsh.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 28, 2018)

Think of the longer term implications of this...

Chromebook Gaming Around the Corner As Steam Adds Support For Windows Games on Linux

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 28, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Think of the longer term implications of this...
> 
> Chromebook Gaming Around the Corner As Steam Adds Support For Windows Games on Linux
> 
> ...



Definitely not on my mom's Chromebook at least (the average machine meant for browsing and such).

Not to mention Google themselves is slowly planning a move away from Linux (to Fuschia).


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 28, 2018)

Again...longer term.

Fuchshia?  Let's see...hiring Phil Harrison, joining the Khronos group...and skipping OpenGL for sole 3D environment development using Vulkan.  I guess you're probably right, nothing to see there.

Until that day....the newer gen of chromebooks are/will allow users to get a taste of linux applications on their devices.  This, of course includes Steam/SteamPlay.  Once that camel sticks his nose in the tent...you're going to have a hard time pushing it back out.  Simply put...it's not going to happen.

I've been with Gabe since day one as I've mentioned many times.

Why Linux is the future of gaming

Perhaps, Vulkan will take us/them there on more of a decentralized list of platforms(IE: not solely linux).  Although...admittedly...I'm kind of dumb and a bit of a dreamer.  

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 28, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> I've been with Gabe since day one as I've mentioned many times.



What do you mean? Longtime Steam user? So am I. Still, they're disappointing as a game company...which is what I originally cared about. I wish I didn't have so much third party stuff in their library though... but now it's at the point of no return (else I'd be exclusively GOG).

edit: I would agree OSS is a good step for gaming. Just not necessarily Linux.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 28, 2018)

StrayKAT....

I thought the article linked to in the next sentence of my post made my own opinion quite clear.  To sum up my longer term beliefs...decentralized platforms are my hope for the future of gaming.  What anyone else does or believes...is their business.

Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 28, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> StrayKAT....
> 
> I thought my article linked to in the next sentence of my post made my own opinion quite clear.  To sum up my longer term beliefs...decentralized platforms are my hope for the future of gaming.  What anyone else does or believes...is their business.
> 
> ...



That was 2013.. I'll just say they failed.. on multiple fronts (I have a Steam controller collecting dust too.. the thing is horrible). The actual open source operating system that did everything Gabe claimed his was going to do was... BSD. On the PS4.

And I'll just say BSD in general is the smarter move. It provides more freedom and more commercial incentive for a big names to get involved (a company developing with it is under no obligation to release their own contributing code as open source). edit: My point though is that I wish someone did this for PCs.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 28, 2018)

StrayKAT,

Thanks for your opinion.  In a world where everyone wants everything today...it may be the correct one.  After 30 years in the finance industry(Technical Analyst), I've learned to be patient.  From my own view...I was thinking a decade...with a very interesting trip along the way.

BSD?  Fuchshia is primarily a BSD licensed OS I believe.  I've never used BSD, not all that familiar with it.  In fact, I just moved to linux with Ubuntu 12.04...I'm hardly even a power user at this point.  

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 28, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> StrayKAT,
> 
> Thanks for your opinion.  In a world where everyone wants everything today...it may be the correct one.  After 30 years in the finance industry(Technical Analyst), I've learned to be patient.  From my own view...I was thinking a decade...with a very interesting trip along the way.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about that.. although it may use the userland tools of BSD? The kernel itself is Google's own though.. and a microkernel.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 28, 2018)

StrayKAT,

LK or little kernel...that's an MIT license I believe.  At any rate...Open Source.  All of it is as far as I know.  Haven't looked in a long time, but I'd imagine there are 3rd parties involved to some extent as well.

I was thinking about back when I was getting familiar with linux through ubuntu 12.04.  About the only games I could get to run we're Tux Kart and an FPS shooter that was so bad I wouldn't play it.  Today...even before SteamPlay, 45% of my Steam library and over 1/2 of my GOG catalog of games are compatible.  It's a bit of a stretch to say...failure?  Although, that doesn't mean I don't understand completely where you're coming from.....

I'm in between pc's right now, so I can't test everything the way I'd like to, but I'd imagine this latest iteration(Proton) that we've been discussing in this thread has upped those percentages extensively on the Steam side.  GOG...I use wine wrappers and no client...it's working well for me.

In case it isn't well known...and I haven't made myself clear in the past...I love GOG.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 30, 2018)

I thought I'd post a quick update to the thread.  The Proton Steam Play community is moving at a breakneck pace.

There is a new Steam Client update, so you don't actually have to "opt-in" to use the Steam Play feature.  As far as I can tell...It's still in beta, but you don't need to use the beta client access it.

The google doc I linked to earlier in this thread was quite useless to some degree.  While there is a mountain of information, it needs to be collated into something useful.  There are several people in the Steam Play community who are attempting to do just that.

Steam Play Compatibility Reports (BETA)

On Steam's github page, they have added a "Wiki" tab...where you can look at the Compatibility Report from a different perspective and it's broken down into sections.  Very convenient....

Community Compatibility Reports

For those that can't be bothered with checking out links or sifting through data and prefer to just look at a couple of pictures and then move on.  Let me oblige you...



27 titles on Steam Play's Current "whitelist"


Top 27  "non-whitelisted" titles in the Completely Stable category

From Forbes...

Steam For Linux Adds 1000 Perfectly Playable Windows Games In Under A Week

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> I thought I'd post a quick update to the thread.  The Proton Steam Play community is moving at a breakneck pace.
> 
> There is a new Steam Client update, so you don't actually have to "opt-in" to use the Steam Play feature.  As far as I can tell...It's still in beta, but you don't need to use the beta client access it.
> 
> ...



What is Mesa? Is that AMD? I thought they had official drivers...

It sounds familiar, but I haven't used Linux in a long while.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 30, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What is Mesa? Is that AMD? I thought they had official drivers...
> 
> It sounds familiar, but I haven't used Linux in a long while.



Mesa is like an abstraction layer to the kernelland driver, sort of like a generic DirectX.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 30, 2018)

StrayKAT...

R-T-B is correct here, but I think it would behoove you to take a closer look at MESA.  I normally wouldn't point you to a wiki, but MESA is something I think you should take the time to get to know well.  Frankly, I find the whole topic rather interesting....

MESA

When I was looking to use an AMD graphics card in linux(something I now recommend), I was actually quite lost as to what was going with the AMD drivers vs. nVidia.  Liam cleared that up with this article back in 2017.

An explanation of what Mesa is and what graphics cards use it

Again, I appreciate "Gaming on Linux" as about the only site worth viewing in regards to...you guessed it...Gaming on Linux.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> StrayKAT...
> 
> R-T-B is correct here, but I think it would behoove you to take a closer look at MESA.  I normally wouldn't point you to a wiki, but MESA is something I think you should take the time to get to know well.  Frankly, I find the whole topic rather interesting....
> 
> ...



When the post said it originally started out as an OpenGL implementation, I suddenly remembered it. I guess things have evolved a lot since.


----------

